# Your most used phrase?



## Monster (Feb 7, 2015)

Usually when I am messaging people, I always start with "sorry to bother you" before I even begin. I guess it's because I think of myself as a nuisance and a hindrance to other people's time. I even do it with my closest friends... 

What is your most used phrase?


----------



## Aradai (Feb 7, 2015)

"sorry".
I can't help it lmao.


----------



## Murray (Feb 7, 2015)

"Jinkies!"


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

I can't even


----------



## Amyy (Feb 7, 2015)

"what the ****"


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 7, 2015)

"I don't even know"


----------



## Amyy (Feb 7, 2015)

Murray said:


> "Jinkies!"



wtf is jinkies :')


----------



## unintentional (Feb 7, 2015)

"you ****ing bird."
"you memer"
"omg, stop."


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

well, I actually have many lol but mostly just words though? 

some of my frequently used words: "honestly", "alrighty", "though"  (and the  emoji) lol
for phrases, mostly just in the forums hahah: "if that's fine/alright with you?" and "thanks for the successful trade!" 
(like.. exact same words...)


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 7, 2015)

" I'm actually going to study this time."
"**** this ****."


----------



## penguins (Feb 7, 2015)

bruh 
idk 
u feel 
yo 
rip
help


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 7, 2015)

"Yeah right"


----------



## Dinkleburg (Feb 7, 2015)

"god damn it"
I try to say it less these days as I know certain faiths don't like it. haha, doh.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 7, 2015)

"you useless horse humping lard muncher"

"it's not gay if we're not gay"


----------



## Naiad (Feb 7, 2015)

"***** got salty"
"wanna fite"

that me


----------



## f11 (Feb 7, 2015)

whack
lol
omg

The last two I mostly say online


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 7, 2015)

Alright

Mmm

Uhh


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 7, 2015)

Omg, tbh, idk, and fight me. The only one I say IRL is fight me, but I guess I basically say the others a lot, too.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2015)

"ok so anyways" is mine irl


----------



## Saylor (Feb 7, 2015)

"Amazing". I hardly ever use it sarcastically I'm just genuinely amazed about a lot of things I guess.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Feb 7, 2015)

"Are you serious?"

"I didn't notice."

"W**** w**** what up mah *****"


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 7, 2015)

"God damn it" and "Really?" are my two most used


----------



## oreo (Feb 7, 2015)

*cool!!!* and *mhm* a lot


----------



## Beardo (Feb 7, 2015)

Goddammit

Yas Gawd!

Party

Coolcool

****

Lil' *****

Werk

Sorry bout' it

I know

Hieeeeeeee


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't have one myself but my friends='What even!' or 'Oh my gosh what even!' or 'Not even!'just no


----------



## booshoe (Feb 7, 2015)

"Jesus Christ" "Dammit!" "What the hell?!"

but my favorite phrase of all...

"Or so you think"
I say that when people express their opinion but they're actually wrong and it makes me feel like i win everytime i say that. :3


----------



## CR33P (Feb 7, 2015)

I dont have one


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2015)

I say "omg" and "really?" a lot. x'D


----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 7, 2015)

"Oy vey."


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

"Kinky" and "That's what the government wants you to think."

Seriously, if you aren't paying attention to what someone is saying (and I have a bad habit of this) I'll just say one of those two things, and the person will either laugh or roll their eyes and keep going.


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 7, 2015)

omg
what the f***
so yeah


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 7, 2015)

Unfortunately, probably ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! ;w;


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 7, 2015)

"piss off"


----------



## yosugay (Feb 7, 2015)

tbh and omg


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 7, 2015)

Actually


----------



## Mioki (Feb 8, 2015)

Online, I abuse "lmao", even when I'm staring with a straight face.

Otherwise
"I'm so doooone!"
"Are you for real"
"Can't believe"


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

"just kidding: & "****/ing/you/kkkkk"


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 8, 2015)

''what the- ''
''This is sad '' (?


----------



## Jake (Feb 8, 2015)

"yolo"
"**** you"
"calm your ****"

those are my main ones i think


oh i forgot 'holla praise mah jesus" how could i forget my tagline


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 8, 2015)

God damn it


----------



## Ray-ACP (Feb 8, 2015)

Everyone at work apparently say I say cracking alot, in tontext: "HOWS IT CRACKING" lol


----------



## Brackets (Feb 8, 2015)

apparently i say 'what a mare!' (as in nightmare) way too much


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 8, 2015)

I have two. 'Nifty' and 'ya know'. Funny thing is I started saying nifty ironically and now I can't stop.


----------



## rubyy (Feb 8, 2015)

"are you mad"


----------



## Zane (Feb 8, 2015)

"Well what do you know about that", alternatively "What do you know about that ****"
it's basically how i respond to everything when whatever's being said doesn't engage me at all. :X


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Feb 8, 2015)

"Dude".  Thanks to Gravity Falls and The Amazing World of Gumball. XD


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 8, 2015)

I am laughing at this because of the ACNL context of villagers all having their own little catchphrases 

I pick things up very easily, so I go through phases of saying a particular thing all the time... at the moment it's "clearly"...

Which I *clearly* picked up from someone else who said it -_-


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 8, 2015)

"oh lordy"

"Can't wait to see more!" (in a semi-sarcastic way)

and "no"


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

"what the hell" xD in both good and bad way

and sometimes hallelujah if something is utterly stupid. i'm not religious i just say it lol


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

"Jesus lord god"
the word "****" (are we allowed to curse on here??)
"sorry"


----------



## Dork (Feb 8, 2015)

ye
oh
uh idk man
bruh what
what
**** sorry
sorry
uhhhh
hm idk
yo what


----------



## Togekiss (Feb 8, 2015)

Ey or Ay knucklehead


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 8, 2015)

*


Spoiler



INHALE MY DONG ENRAGEMENT CHILD (Thumbs up to those who know where this is from)


*


----------



## Brad (Feb 8, 2015)

Not really a phrase, so much as a word. Pretty much every version and permutation of the F-word as you can think of.

It's just such a nice word.


----------



## Leela (Feb 8, 2015)

"Well that's quite rude"
"Can you not?"
"Don't even go there"
"Talk about eye candy"


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 8, 2015)

"ugh" "sorry" and "I see"​


----------



## lazuli (Feb 8, 2015)

bruh*
donger
meme
??????????????????/*
lmao*
wtf
what to heck
dude
no

*most used of all


----------



## epona (Feb 8, 2015)

probably 'i don't know' or 'fair cute' lol


----------



## r a t (Feb 8, 2015)

"I'm tired" or *sigh*


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 8, 2015)

"Though" and I use this emoticon a lot:


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 8, 2015)

i want 2 inhale u into my anus
cool
kinky
hot
yummy


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 8, 2015)

Thats nice.


----------



## Leela (Feb 8, 2015)

"Good to know"
"It doesn't matter"


----------



## n64king (Feb 8, 2015)

that is the craziest ass thing


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 8, 2015)

Son of a B****


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 8, 2015)

"Dude wtf"


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 8, 2015)

"I'll start my diet tomorrow"


----------



## matcha (Feb 8, 2015)

'rad'
'yikes'
'do you wanna fight'
'do you think this is humorous?'


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 8, 2015)

"Dear gash."
"FOOPID."
"READ/WATCH FAIRY TAIL"


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 8, 2015)

"I guess not."


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Feb 8, 2015)

..."Too dope for the pope", unfortunately.


----------



## Mignon (Feb 9, 2015)

"Friend" and "sorry". The latter makes people comment ALL THE TIME about how I should stop saying it but it's been hard to break the habit. ; o;

edit;; glad to see I'm not alone in the "sorry" department!


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 9, 2015)

NewLeaf13 said:


> ..."Too dope for the pope", unfortunately.



That is not unfortunate. That is amazing.


----------



## Joy (Feb 9, 2015)

"Alrighty"
Lol yaa... that's that


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 13, 2015)

"Eh? What the ****?"
"Shut up!"
"Awe, what a cute dog."
"Sorry"


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 13, 2015)

my response to things is usually 'as if'


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 18, 2015)

"seems legit" or "sorry" loll


----------

